# NEW Epik 12” Aluminum Subwoofer Driver / Woofer for Car Audio / HT Home Theater



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Don't know anything about these subs.. and I am not the seller.. but for $100 shipped looks like a very good deal.. looks more than decent:

NEW Epik 12” Aluminum Subwoofer Driver / Woofer for Car Audio / HT Home Theater
New Epik 12


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

There was a direct mail order company that sold HT subwoofers. It went out of business last year, and these appear to be left over drivers. So they should be decent quality.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

I figured.. read some of their history..


----------

